# 2 gallon and 10 gallon tanks



## lifelonglego (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,
I have both a 10 gallon and a 2 gallon tank. I have had the 10 gallon for a long time, but it has been empty most of the time. My primary tank is a 75 gallon. After an incident required me to medicate the 75gal, I wised up and decided to start the 10gal as a hospital.

Unfortunately, the tank gets really ugly when it is not being used to house fish. I am really bad at making things pretty and would like some advice as to what to put in there. I am currently storing 2 zebra danios that were left over from a school project, but I'm not sure if I will keep them. I will either be getting a few more so I will have a school, or I will get rid of them. 

I also have a 2 gallon tank left over from the school project that I think will be perfect for my room, since it is so quiet. What do you think I should put in it? Ideally something a little more tolerant of temperature variations would be good, since the tank doesn't have a heater and the heat is turned down pretty low in the day. 

So, basically, I want to know what type of fish and decoration would be a good fit for my tanks.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

not sure about the 10 gallon.. some people just live with the ugly tanks.. lol frogs maybe? make it into a hermit tank?
the 2 gallon is simple.. i have one and i have some bumblebee gobys and something called a *sephlodon or something i always forget that name. Also some plants and snails.

*stiphodon


----------

